# Celebrate a special day!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's just now turning 31 March where I am. This is the birthday of both Johann Sebastian Bach and Franz Joseph Haydn. Worthy of a real big cake and a whole lot of candles!

How much pleasure (and beyond) we owe these two guys.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> It's just now turning 31 March where I am. This is the birthday of both Johann Sebastian Bach and Franz Joseph Haydn. Worthy of a real big cake and a whole lot of candles!
> 
> How much pleasure (and beyond) we owe these two guys.


Bach and Haydn, making sure classical music sounds awesome since 1685 & 1732. Cheers to them both! May their music live forever!


----------

